

The Great Java Application Server Debate: JBoss AS7 - henk53
http://zeroturnaround.com/labs/the-great-java-application-server-debate-jboss-as7-aka-wildfly

======
chisto
I have been using Jboss since a couple of years, in its version 5.1 that is
robust and "flexible", but this new version seems to be fast and customizable.
Features like changing ports and real authentification are easy to set up
reading the doc a little. Mayble in a couple of months it will be stable and
the "only eap fixed bugs" will come to the community version, in that time I
would choose it.

~~~
henk53
The "only eap fixed bugs" are already in the community edition (7.2.Final),
but JBoss cleverly called it EAP-alpha/beta this time. So hordes of people
don't download it, being scared off by the alpha/beta label.

